# Chagrin River advice



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

I am staying at my school this summer, and I am very close to Gates Mills. I was wanting to do some small mouth fishing down there but have no idea were to start. I have all of my fishing gear with me baitcasters,flyrod, and spinnning reels. If anyone had any advice on what I should be throwing, or even were I should be fishing at I would apreciate it.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

This time of year you won't get too many big smallies, but every now and then one will suprise you. I usually just throw a 1/8 or 1/16 black or white rooster tail.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Reelson, the river by gatesmill soccer fields has tons on 8-12 smallies. We would walk the river with ultralights with crayfish. Little cranks or small jigs on floats. Hold on lots of carp in between.


----------

